# Liberty Screen Brightness



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I just switched to liberty from MIUI and was wondering if there was a way too change the minimum brightness value. It is way too bright!!!

Also does anyone know how to get the blur dock to show up when inserted into the dock?


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

To answer your brightness question, BLUR based ROMS do not offer customization to the brightness values, like MIUI or CM7 does, so the lowest brightness is fairly bright.


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

try adj brightness app. use a low setting, 125


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

rudyy said:


> try adj brightness app. use a low setting, 125


Tried it out and it worked pretty good. Thanks

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

rudyy said:


> try adj brightness app. use a low setting, 125


I had to uninstall because it was messing with my auto brightness or something. And I still can't get auto brightness work properly

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I had to uninstall because it was messing with my auto brightness or something. And I still can't get auto brightness work properly
> 
> Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


i don't know how auto brightness works, i turn it off immediately after I flash a rom. 
I use settings' battery and data manager to control the phone at that point. 
with roms that lack that setting, I use adj brightness.


----------

